# Early teething, late walking and vice-versa?



## I_AM_LIVID

So, there is this myth amongst the older generation from my country that if your baby cut their first tooth relatively early, they will be late toddlers and if they walk early, that chances are they will cut their first tooth late. I use to think its a load of bull, but it seems to be the case with every mother Ive spoken to.

In fact, while discussing the subject, one of my friends famously said I dont want teeth, I want him to walk when her son displayed a mouth of five teeth at 11 months but wasnt walking yet. :haha:

A son of my friend, born a day before the twins, started walking at 10 months, but he didnt have a single tooth in his mouth when he did. Now at 13 months, he only has one tooth. Likewise with another friend. Her daughter started walking at 9 months, but only cut her first tooth weeks later at 10 months. Both mine started teething at 4 months and cut their first tooth at 5 months but only started walking at 12 months. They both had 7 teeth when they started walking.

So, was just wondering if this is the case with everyone?


----------



## Blah11

No, mine was a bit late with both. Cut her first tooth at 10.5m and walked at 17.5m.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Kai cut his first tooth at 11 months and walked at 12.5 months


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Wow Blah, your pregnancy has gone super quick!!! :flower:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

There goes _that_ myth down the toilet.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I_AM_LIVID said:


> There goes _that_ myth down the toilet.

Lol I think you'll get more early teethers/late walkers replies x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

My dd cut her first tooth at 4 months old and was walking confidently on her own at 11.5 months xx


----------



## Nibblenic

Mine cut her first tooth at 2 months and walked at 15 months. 
She could also clearly say 5 words before she crawled. 

They all develop at very different rates.


----------



## lauzliddle

Alfie cut his first tooth at 4 months and was fully walking by 11 months.

Molly got her first tooth at about 5 months and was walking by 13 months.


----------



## Lellow

I AM LIVID - They say something similar in Morocco too.
However its that if they get teeth early, they'll walk early and vice versa.
It turned out right as Aymen cut his first tooth late and didnt walk til almost 13 months.

I love hearing all these ye oldy myths...most from my experience have been right too :)


----------



## tu123

Lill has her next two teeth sprouting (13 teeth already at 12mths) and she has only just learnt to crawl properly.

I reckon the myth will be true for us!


----------



## lynnikins

my boys both go their first teeth early, ds1 was born with 2 ( joy of joys ) and ds2 cut his first one jsut before 4 months , ds1 walked at 15 months and ds2 at 13 1/2 months


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar took few steps few days before his birthday & was walking confidently at 13 months. He cut his 1st tooth 1 week after his birthday. He's a very late teether but he walked on time xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Daisy cut her teeth early and walked late.


----------



## mrsthomas623

Nolan started cutting teeth at 7 months and was walking confidently at 12 months. Don't know where that puts him :haha:


----------



## anna matronic

Evan cut his firtst at 8.5months then nothing until 2,3,4 have made an appearence in the last week or so!! He's not walking and I can't see him walking for a while yet, so he will be 'later' for both I think.

Edit: Not that not walking by a year is late at all :)


----------



## charbaby

my ds walked at 10 months and cut first tooth at 9 months, my dd cut 1st tooth at 8 months and walked at 12 months x


----------



## JellyBeann

My son cut his first tooth at 3 months! (full mouth except for the 4 very back by 14 months!) And was walking 3 days before he was 18 months old!

My cousins eldest was walking at 9 months, but no teeth until about 13/14 months!


----------



## Mindy_mini

Dd cut her first tooth at 16wks. 

She's now almost 11 1/2 months and has 8 teeth plus four molars that are clearly visible but not in a rush to break through.

She didn't crawl til 10 months, can put her feet down and weight bear on her feet but is showing no signs of pulling herself into a standing position or cruising around furniture or walking.

For us, your theory is correct.


----------



## Cat lady

Thomas was an early teether and an early walker, he cut his first tooth at 4 months, he now has a full baby set including all 4 canines (Except the far back molars). He starting walking before 9 months and was confident by 10 months. Early on both accounts.
xxx


----------



## karlilay

Madi was walking at 9 months- First tooth 14 months.

Zach - first tooth 7 months - only just crawling at 9 months. So we'll see :)


----------



## shamrockerjo

Maya cut her first tooth at 4 months and by 6 months she had 7 teeth I think so very early. She started walking at 13 months.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

It is also interesting to note that walking at 12 months in Namibia is generally considered late. Babies here are expected to start walking around 9-11 month, on average. I remember when I went out with the twinnies around 8 months and people saw they had teeth, they would say 'oh, that means they are going to walk late'. And when they were about 11 months, people would say 'they are not walking yet? it must be because they starting teething early'. Use to piss me off at times.


----------



## Elphaba

Xavier teethed early but isn't walking yet. He's only 13 months though so I guess he could still be an 'average' walker or possibly a late one.

Five of the little ones in our NCT group are now walking (and were at 10/11 months). One only just got her first tooth just before her first birthday but the others teethed relatively early same as Xavier.


----------



## Aunty E

Imogen cut her first tooth at four months, and walked at 15 months. Teddy cut his first tooth last week and is nearly walking already. So I guess it works for us :)


----------



## _Vicky_

lol well I am two of the latest walkers I have ever met - Sam who isnt walking yet at 21 months cut his first tooth at 4 months and Fynn who walked at 19 months cut his first tooth at 7 months. They both had a full set by 12 months and cut their 2 year molars at 16 months x


----------



## sun

Hmm - Bun was a late teether (over a year before he got his first) AND a late walker AND a late talker. 
Just perpetually late really! :haha:


----------



## MrsNovBaby

My lo is nearly a year, has 10 teeth and has been walking for 2 months!


----------



## Mrs IKW

Violet is 1 in 2 weeks, is no where near walking but she has 10 teeth! Including 2 bottom molars!


----------



## xxEMZxx

No! Liam was 4.5 months when he got his first tooth, had 8 at 9 months lol, he walked a couple of days before his 1st birthday.
My friends kid was a late teether and a late walker, both around 16/17 months x


----------



## KittyVentura

Fin cut his first tooth at 5 months and walked at 11.5 months fully independantly


----------



## binxyboo

Daniel walked before he had any teeth.
He was 14 months when he walked but 15 months when he got his first teeth (3 at once!)


----------



## Natasha2605

Summer cut her first tooth at four months and walked at ten months. So doesn't apply here!


----------



## Barbles

Phoebe had 12 teeth at 12 months old and walked at 13 months. She cut her first two teeth 
at 11 weeks.
My little boy is so close to cutting his bottom two teeth too at 15 weeks.


----------



## _Vicky_

sun said:


> Hmm - Bun was a late teether (over a year before he got his first) AND a late walker AND a late talker.
> Just perpetually late really! :haha:

the ONLY thing the boys did early was teething - late, late, late for everything else! I blame their dad ehheheheh


----------



## sun

_Vicky_ said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> Hmm - Bun was a late teether (over a year before he got his first) AND a late walker AND a late talker.
> Just perpetually late really! :haha:
> 
> the ONLY thing the boys did early was teething - late, late, late for everything else! I blame their dad ehhehehehClick to expand...

I'm just hoping he'll potty train before 4! :haha:


----------



## TigerLady

Otter cut his first tooth at about 7 months and had a full set by around 12 months. He had all 16 teeth by 14 months or so I think... second set of molars around 20 months. He took his first steps at 9.5 months and was walking really well by about 10.5 months. He never crawled.

DK cut her first tooth at about 7.5 months and has been a bit slower to cut more. She's 14 months and has 8 teeth. She's working on molars, but making very little progress. :haha: She took her first steps at 11 months and was walking pretty well by about 12.5 months. She was more of a crawler, though.


----------



## RachA

My son cut his first tooth 2 days before he was 6 months and was walking at 11 months so we break the rule on that. 
My daughter proves the rule though as she had her first tooth at 7 months and didn't walk til 18 months.

Personally (from a b/feeding pov) i'd rather they cut teeth later!! The earlier they cut their teeth, generally, the earlier they'll get their adult teeth.


----------



## Bumpontherun

It depends a bit what you class as early walking:shrug: Helen walked at 11 months which I would say is early-ish. She had 4 teeth at four months and all but the molars by 1 yr.


----------



## Kte

Interesting, I never heard that one before.

Chloe was an early teether and she was walking by 11.5 months.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Well, mine two were walking at 12 months and to many people here, that was 'late'. So, I'm guess early is anything before 10 months or so.

Anyway, interesting replies. The myth is true in some case and false in others.


----------



## rosie272

True for me - first tooth at 4 months and walking at 16.5 months :flow:


----------



## shel030785

Isla cut her first tooth at six months and is showing no signs of walking yet, so the myth is true for us xxx


----------



## Noirin

my son got his 1st tooth at 4 months, still not walking 10 months later lol


----------



## cw1975

First tooth the day he turned seven months, walked the day he turned thirteen months xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

sun said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sun said:
> 
> 
> Hmm - Bun was a late teether (over a year before he got his first) AND a late walker AND a late talker.
> Just perpetually late really! :haha:
> 
> the ONLY thing the boys did early was teething - late, late, late for everything else! I blame their dad ehhehehehClick to expand...
> 
> I'm just hoping he'll potty train before 4! :haha:Click to expand...

lol noooooooo I cant even bring myself to think about that yet!!! Two boys, two lots of training - both together? one at a time? which one first? AARRGGGHHH HEAD EXPLODED


----------



## ellie27

Late with both here - first tooth 9+months, and started walking independently at 14months:flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

1st tooth 6 months, walked by 11 months.


----------



## JASMAK

Jasper walked at 9mths...had 1 tooth by 12mths.
Makena walked at 10mths and had two teeth by 12mths.
Kelana walked at 14mths and had two teeth by 12mths. 


All cut their first teeth between 9-11mths old.


----------



## AriannasMama

Arianna got her first tooth at 10 months and was walking at 11.


----------



## cleckner04

Emma walked before having teeth. :haha: Her first tooth finally came in after her first birthday. She started walking at 11 months until fully walking with no crawling at 12 months 1 week. :flower:


----------



## mixedmama

My DD cut her tooth at 10m and was walking confidently at 11m.

However, my friends DS cut his first tooth at 4m and walked at 10m, so it's not necessarily true.


----------

